

Sell HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? (#2, July Edition) - dennybritz

I loved the old Sell HN thread at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5803374<p>Are there any new&#x2F;other projects up for sale? Also feel free to post updates on projects you&#x27;ve posted in the previous thread.
======
m1ndeater
I built [http://bidwars.net](http://bidwars.net) (try
[http://pittmaplemiss.bidwars.net/](http://pittmaplemiss.bidwars.net/) for an
active group). It's currently for sale on Flippa and the auction has more
details: [https://flippa.com/2944217-craigslist-competitor-
with-14-700...](https://flippa.com/2944217-craigslist-competitor-
with-14-700-uniques-mo-making-500-mo)

Summary: It's the love child of eBay, Craigslist, and Facebook. 7,200 users
since January 2013. Currently making around $550/m in AdSense revenue. Growth
has stabilized. Roughly 20,000 pageviews a day from 3k visitors.

Stack: LAMP + CodeIgniter, Saas, Coffeescript and jQuery.

skype: gr33nw00d, email: dr.greenwood@gmail.com

~~~
true_religion
I'm curious is it normal for people to sell for 2x yearly revenue?

~~~
iSloth
Buy it now price are normally always too high that no one goes for them.

Bid price normally goes for around 1 to 1.5 x yearly profit on Flippa, unless
it's a really unique and valuable site.

~~~
ameister14
The minimum bid is 10k and the yearly revenue is 6k, though; the buy it now is
50k.

~~~
jnasty
2x yearly is standard now for a business with at least 2 years proven history
on sales and traffic.

------
makerops
I own [http://ltdex.com](http://ltdex.com) and would like to sell it, you
would get the IP to the designs (plus about 10 others, that are not listed on
the website, due to being sold out), the domain, the wordpress ecomm site, 50
printed shirts, and another 100 blank shirts (all american apparel). This
would be perfect for someone looking to hone social media/PR skills, as you'd
be able to do some decent analytics. The site generates 1-300$/mo in revenue,
and I could provide contacts at fab.com (we had a sale last summer on fab).
just email me anthony@makerops.com, Im looking for something in the 4 figures.
I am launching makerops and have a 9-5, so I don't have time to put into it.

------
throwaway718
My other account seems to be blocked, so using this throwaway account.

I'm selling [http://diglig.com](http://diglig.com). Diglig is a context aware
task management application which consolidates all of users events from
calendars, emails and social networks at one centralized location and then it
makes smart recommendations on how to complete their tasks.

Our efforts were recognized by one of the YCombinators competitor and we were
offered $40k of seed money. However, due to circumstances at that time we were
unable to take the offer. Since then my partner moved out of state due to job
change and I had a kid, so no more time to work on it.

------
titomc
I have [http://www.autotweeter.in](http://www.autotweeter.in) to sell , its a
shareware autotweeting desktop application which tweets from a preset excel
sheet.Have made sales over two years.Its paying my rent & other monthly
expenses.approx sales of 300$/month.Also ranks in first page of google for
autotweeter related keywords.Can sell more if you advertise the product and
make video demos.I can give you paypal reports if you contact me at
sales@autotweeter.in

------
inovica
We built [http://www.ukscrap.com](http://www.ukscrap.com) which was geared
towards people sending leads for these cars automatically to agents around the
country who would contact the seller. We were doing around $2-$3,000 a month a
couple of years ago but have focused on other things and have let this go. It
would be ideal for someone who has the time to run something like this as it
will take time and human interaction with the agents

~~~
gadders
Do you pay for the scrap cars? I didn't see that on there. Just curious...

~~~
inovica
Sorry, should have given a bit of the model. No - basically we pass leads to
people and then when they pick a car up they send us money. There's an element
of 'honour' system here but it could be tightened up if necessary

------
rabidonrails
We built [https://kishkee.com](https://kishkee.com) a while ago. We never did
any advertising for it but it still has bunch of paying, very active users but
we really don't have the time to work on it. Would love for it to go to a good
home.

